# Wanted 250mm+ forks for 80’s Raleigh Racer



## fr188 (12 Jun 2018)

Hi I’m looking for a set of forks for my 1989 Raleigh 531c, I need a long steerer column about 250mm as the frame is 64 1/2 inch / 25 inch, I would like 531 forks with Allen nut fittings for recessed brake callipers, but any type would be considered.


----------



## fr188 (12 Jun 2018)

fr188 said:


> Hi I’m looking for a set of forks for my 1989 Raleigh 531c, I need a long steerer column about 250mm as the frame is 64 1/2 inch / 25 inch, I would like 531 forks with Allen nut fittings for recessed brake callipers, but any type would be considered.


Sorry it should say 64 1/2 CM / 25 INCH


----------



## walkman-man (12 Jun 2018)

I have a pair of very basic NOS Akisu forks that look to be 700c wheel specific. Definitely enough steerer since its not been cut down. One thing is that they're designed for use with the old style brakes, so would need to be drilled out for the recessed kind. But I'd guess you'd prefer to hang fire on these in case a 531 pair turn up?


----------



## fr188 (12 Jun 2018)

walkman-man said:


> I have a pair of very basic NOS Akisu forks that look to be 700c wheel specific. Definitely enough steerer since its not been cut down. One thing is that they're designed for use with the old style brakes, so would need to be drilled out for the recessed kind. But I'd guess you'd prefer to hang fire on these in case a 531 pair turn up?


Thanks


walkman-man said:


> I have a pair of very basic NOS Akisu forks that look to be 700c wheel specific. Definitely enough steerer since its not been cut down. One thing is that they're designed for use with the old style brakes, so would need to be drilled out for the recessed kind. But I'd guess you'd prefer to hang fire on these in case a 531 pair turn up?


 Thanks for letting me know, I’ve never heard of Akisu before I wonder could you send a photo of the forks to see what they look like,& how much you’d like for them.
I’d liked to have 531 or normal cromolly suited to the late 80s Raleigh lightweight racers of the time, if it’s quite similar you never know, thank you for your help.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2018)

There are some 1" carbon forks on the old ctc forum


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> There are some 1" carbon forks on the old ctc forum


Wash your mouth out. .............................


----------



## walkman-man (13 Jun 2018)

Ok, a few pics here:













I've decided on £10 for the forks, and it will be £5 for postage, unless you'd be able to collect from NW London? One thing I didn't mention before was that despite the forks being NOS, they still show a few small corrosion patches from poor storage, and this is only on the reverse side, the front is perfect. 
Nothing else to say about them really except that they're English threaded and are not bent etc since they fitted on a wheel I tried them on properly centred.
The carbon forks mentioned above would obviously be better quality, but I do remember your saying that you'd like something in (nice) steel and 80's, and my forks are at least dated '88 as in the pic. And I've never heard of Akisu either- they were probably just makers of after-market forks for people who'd damaged their forks and wanted something basic to keep them on the road.


----------



## fr188 (14 Jun 2018)

walkman-man said:


> Ok, a few pics here:
> 
> 
> View attachment 414126
> ...


Thank you for your offer Walkman-man, but I’m going to look into the Threadless fork I didn’t know anything about them until after I created this tread, I’m going to look into it, thanks.


----------



## walkman-man (14 Jun 2018)

No problem, I hope you find what's right for you.


----------



## fr188 (14 Jun 2018)

Many thanks for your help.


----------

